# France and Germany - September



## KevJan (Oct 14, 2010)

Planning a September trip to Europe and wondering if my plans are feasible. Will flying into Paris, France and then going to Gemuender Ferienpark Salzberg (RCI #1667) in Germany for a week and then on to La Residence Normande (RCI #2572) in France for a week before flying home from Paris work? Are the timeshares close enough to see the "sights" from? I know that Paris is about 1 1/2 to 2 hours away but we prefer to be out in the country and make day trips. In Germany we want to also see sights in Belgium and the Netherlands. We've never been in these areas, speak English, and are somewhat intimidated. We understand that most people speak English and so shouldn't have problems there but what about transportation and groceries. When we went to Ireland I had some trouble finding what I wanted in the grocery stores. I enjoy eating what the locals have but my husband isn't very daring for new foods. Also, what are the "must sees" of the area? This trip isn't until 2012 so I've got plenty of time to plan but want to get started and not sure where to begin. You guys are the experts and so I'm asking for your help. Thanks.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 15, 2010)

I have come to the opinion that using a timeshare as a base for sightseeing depends on how much is reasonably close at hand.  In my early timesharing days, I set this at a 2 hour OW drive, but over time found this inefficient in both time and fuel cost, so now I look for enough to do within a 1 hour OW drive time.  If that doesn't work, I just skip timeshare and travel point to point.  The key is to get a few good guidebooks like Rough Guide or Lonely Planet and see if there is enough to do in a radius that you are comfortable in driving to.  Skip the Rick Steves guidebooks as he is too opinionated and leaves out many worthwhile places to go.  The two guidebook series mentioned are good about giving you more options so you can choose for yourself.


----------



## optimist (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree with Carolinian about not using timeshares when they are too far away from the main sights. Distances in Europe look doable when you look at the map and make your plans from home, but they  actually take two to three times longer to drive than you would expect.  
Unless you are taking the whole month of September, that's a lot of driving.


----------



## KevJan (Oct 15, 2010)

I seem to have let my week on hold expire and can't get it back, so I'll just have to dream about this vacation for now.


----------



## bigrick (Oct 28, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> The key is to get a few good guidebooks like Rough Guide or Lonely Planet and see if there is enough to do in a radius that you are comfortable in driving to.  Skip the Rick Steves guidebooks



Thanks for the additional guidebook tips.  I am reading the Rick Steves' book for Germany and notice many places I'd like to see are not mentioned at all.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 28, 2010)

bigrick said:


> Thanks for the additional guidebook tips.  I am reading the Rick Steves' book for Germany and notice many places I'd like to see are not mentioned at all.



I used lots of different web sites and books from the library for suggestions when I first started to travel to Europe eons ago. Our library also has Steves DVD's that are good for visual info as well as other travel hosts' DVD's like Rudy Maxa's Smart Travel. Another set of books I like is Eyewitness Travel by DK. I have their book for Berlin right now for my trip next month.

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 29, 2010)

For city guides in Germany, I would also look at the In Your Pocket series.  Most of their content is published on the internet and can be downloaded.  They cover many European countries, but France is not one of them yet.

The website is www.inyourpocket.com 

I usually download what I need for planning and then pick up a physical copy of the guidebook once I am in Europe.  They will mail them to you as well.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 29, 2010)

*Stuff for your phone*

Another idea is travel apps from either the iTunes or Android stores. there are a gazillion apps covering travel including guides, maps, walking tour itineraries, currencies, etc, etc, etc.

A lot are free and others $0.99 and up. I try and use the ones that do not require a connection (if possible) to use to avoid monstrous data bills or having to be tied to a free wifi source.

Cheers


----------

